# Where can I find a book that tells me all types of hay and info bout hay?



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

Is there a book I can buy where it shows me all the types of hay and when is the perfect time to cut a type of hay to get the best protein and nutrients out of it?


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

google at ky forage from university of Kentucky. They have some good book on the website.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Finding one book that covers all the questions is going to be a challenge. What is grown and harvested for hay varies from region to region.


----------

